# cranks, but won't start



## lmills (Jun 14, 2008)

My father's 89 Stanza left him stranded the other day while he was running errands. I could not locate my fuel pressure test gauge, so I could not verify fuel pressure, but it has an adequate volume running thru the filter. Compression was 130ish on a cold engine and it has good spark. 

When pulling the plugs to check compression, the spark plugs were soaked with fuel. I had a problem similar to this in the past on another vehicle and it turned out to be the fuel pressure regulator. Does this sound like it could be the culprit? Or should I look in another direction?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

